# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري >  النظرية العامة للشركات

## هيثم الفقى

مقدمـة
-i النظرية العامة للشركة 01
-1-i الشركة كعقد 01
-2-i الشركة كشخص معنوي. 02
-3-i حل الشركة و انقضائها 03
-4-i تصفية الشركة و قسمتها و تقادم حقوق دائنيها 04
-ii الشـركـات التجـاريـة 05
-1-ii التمييز بين الشركات التجارية و الشركات المدنية 05
-1-1-ii ضابط التمييز 05
-2-1-ii أهمية التمييز 05
-2-ii خصائص الشركات التجارية 06
-1-2-ii الأعمال التجارية بحسب الشكل 06
-2-2-ii تأسيس الشركات التجارية (القيد في السجل التجاري) 07
-3-ii أشكال الشركات التجارية 08
-1-3-ii شركات الأشخاص 08
-2-3-ii شركات الأموال 09
-3-3-ii شركات ذات الطبيعة المختلطة. 11
الخـاتمـة. 12
قائمة المراجـع.
*











 
**مقدمة:
*إن الشركة كفكرة ليست وليد اليوم, و لكنها قديمة قدم هذا العالم, بدأها الإنسان الأول في صورة تعاونه مع أفراد أسرته, كما تمثلت في تعاون الأسر و العشائر مع بعضها, و هذا يعني أن الشركة بصورتها الحالية هي نتاج تطور الفكر الإنساني على مرّ العصور.
و فد اعتبرت الشركـة كنظام قانوني منذ العصور الوسطى عندما زاد النشاط التجاري في الجمهوريات الإيطالية, حيث ظهر ما يسمى بالشركات العامة بحكمها فانون مستقل عن الشركاء, و يقوم على فكرة المصلحة المشتركة للشركاء التي يعتبر نواة فكرة الشخصية المعنوية التي تتمتع باه الشركات حاليا.
كما لجأ الرومان إلى إعطاء أموالهم لمن يقومون بالاتجار بها بعقد يسمى بعقد "التوصية", كما تمت الاستعانة بهذا العقد أيضا عندما حرمت الكنيسة الإقراض بالفائدة, و يعتبر هذا العقد هو أصل شركة التوصية الحالية. 
و بعد اكتشاف القارات الجديدة, و وصول الرأسمالية إلى المرحلة الاستعمارية, بدأت الحاجة إلى رؤوس الأموال الكبيرة للاستفادة من ثروات البلاد التي إمتد غليها نفوذ الدول الاستعمارية, و بدأ في الظهور نوع من الشركات يقسم رأسمالها إلى صكوك قابلة للتداول عرفت بالأسهم, و عرفت الشركات بشركات المساهمة.
و مع نهايـة القرن التاسع عشر ظهر نوع من الشركات نظمه المشرع الألماني في سنة 1982 عرف باسم الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة, و قد جاءت تلبية لجاجة طائفة من التجار لا تناسبهم شركات التضامن و لا التوصية و لا شركات المساهمة.
و تحضى الشركات في العصر الحديث بأهمية كبيرة نظراً لدورها المميز في عملية النهوض الاقتصادي, ففي أينع ثمرة للنظام الرأسمالي المرتكز على الفلسفة الفردية التي انتشرت بشكل واسع في القرن الماضي, لذلك تتصدر الشركات مواضيع القانون التجاري. 
و سوف نتناول في هذا البحث موضوع الشركات التجارية بشيء من التفصيل و لكن قبل ذلك ينبغي أن نتطرق إلى النظرية العامة للشركة, ثم إلى التمييز بين الشركات التجارية و الشركات المدنية.



I-*النظرية العامة للشركة:
*هناك خلاف بين ماهية الشركة من الناحية القانونية, فالفقه التقليدي يرى أن المعيار الأساسي لتحديد هذه الماهية هو العمل الإداري المنشأ للشركة (العمل الذي يخلق الشركة و يحدد العلاقة بين الشركات), و لقد وافق المشرع الجزائري هذه الفكرة, و نص في المادة 416 من القانون المدني على أنّ "الشركة عقد بمقتضاه يلتزم شخصان أو أكثر بأن يساهم كل منهما في مشروع مالي بتقديم حصة من المال أو عمل لاقتسام ما قد ينشأ عن هذا المشروع من ربح أو خسارة.
*-1-i* *الشركة كعقد:
*إنطلاقا من المادة 416 من القانون المدني الجزائري, يتضح لنا أن الشرع ينظر إلى الشركة على أساس أنها عقد أي تصرف قانوني إداري يجب أن يتوفر لصحته الأركان الموضوعية العامة, و هي: الرضـا, الأهليـة, المحـل, السبب, و الأركان الموضوعية الخاصة و هي تعدد الشركاء, تقديم الحصص, و قيام نية المشاركة, و اقتسام الأرباح و الخسائر.
إلا أنّ الأركان الموضوعية العامة و الخاصة لا تكفي وحدها لصحة عقد الشركة, بل يجب إضافة إلى ذلك توافر الأركان الشكلية التي نص عليها القانون و هي شهر عقد الشركة و كتابته خطياً في غالب الأحيان, فإذا توفرت كل هذه الأركان انعقد عقد الشركة بشكل صحيح, أما إذا تخلفت كل هذه الأركان أو بعضها فإن العقد يلحقه البطلان المطلق أو النسبي. 
و القاعدة العامة أن البطلان مهما كان نوعه, يؤدي إلى زوال عقد الشركة, أو ما يترتب عليه من آثار بأثر رجعي, إلا أن تطبيق هذه القاعدة على عقد الشركة من شأنه الإضرار بمصلحة الآخرين لذلك كان لا بد من خلق نظرية الشركة الفعلية أو الواقعية.
و هناك عدة حالات للبطلان, البطلان يسبب تخلف أحد الأركان الموضوعية العامة, و البطلان بسبب تخلف أحد الأركان الموضوعية الخاصة و البطلان بسبب تخلف الأركان الشكلية.






*-2-i* *الشركة كشخص معنوي:
*ينفرد عقد الشركة دون سواه بخلق كائن معنوي يتمتع باستقلال ذاتي و شخصية قانونية متميزة, تمكنه من القيام بنفس الدور الذي يلعبه الشخص الطبيعي على مسرح الحياة القانونية.
و لقد اعترف المشرع الجزائري بالشخصية المعنوية لجميع الشركات التجارية في نص المادة 417 من القانون المدني الجزائري فقرة 01, بقوله:" تعتبر الشركة بمجرد تكوينها شخصا معنويا ما عدا شركة المحاصة التي نص القانون التجاري في المادة 795 مكرر 02 فيها على ما يلي:" لا تكون شركة المحاصة إلا في العلاقات الموجودة مع الغير, فهي لا تتمتع بالشخصية المعنوية, و لا تخضع للإشهار , و يمكن إثباتها بكل الوسائل".
و تبدأ الشخصية المعنوية منذ تكوين الشركة على عقد صحيح و ذلك وفقا للمادة 549 من القانون التجاري الجزائري, حيث نصت المادة على ما يلي:" لا تمتع الشركة بالشخصية المعنويـة إلا من تاريخ قيدها في السجل التجاري... " 
تلك هي القاعدة العـامة لتكوين الشركة و بشكل خاص :
يتم تكوين شركات الأشخاص على وجه قانوني بمجرد موافقة تعاقدية على التأسيس و على سائر البنود المدرجة في عقد التأسيس.
أما شركات الأموال قد تكون قانونا بعد استكمال إجراءات التأسيس التي نص عليها القانون, و هي تحرير نظام الشركة, الحصول على ترخيص بالإنشاء, إكتتاب في رأس المال, الوفاء بقيمة الأسهم, دعوة الجمعية العامة التأسيسية للانعقاد لتقرير الحصص العينية و تعيين الهيئات الإدارية 
فيما يتعلق بالشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة فإن تأسيسها يعتبر تاما بمجرد اتخاذ الإجراءات التي تتمثل في وجوب و منع الحصص الموزعة بين الشركاء بكاملها و إيداع المبالغ النقدية أمام الموثق.
و تنتهي الشخصية المعنوية في الأصل عند حل الشركة و انقضائها, إلا أنه من المقرر أن تبقى الشركة محتفظة بشخصيتها المعنوية طيلة فترة التصفية.و يترتب على اعتبار الشركة شخصا معنويا صحيحا اكتساب الحقوق و تحمل الالتزامات, شأنها في ذلك شأن الأشخاص الطبيعيين, إلا أن الشخص المعنوي يتمتع بجميع الحقوق إلا ما كان منها ملازما لصفة الإنسان الطبيعية مثل السن, الزواج, الولادة, و غيـرها.
*
-3-i حل الشركة و انقضائها:
*يعني انقضاء الشركة انحلال الرابطة القانونية التي تجمع بين الشركاء, و أسباب الانقضاء نوعين:
أسباب عامـة تنقضي بها الشركات أياً كان نوعها.
أسباب خاصة بشركات الأشخاص تدور حول زوال الاعتبار الشخصي الذي يقوم عليه هذا النوع من الشركات, و إذا تحقق في شأن الشركة واحد من الأسباب أدى إلى انقضائها, و هذا الانقضاء لا يسري في مواجهة الغير إلا إذا تم شهره بالطرق القانونية.
أ- أسباب الانقضاء العامة:
انقضاء الميعاد للشركة مثلا نهاية 99 سنة.
انتهاء العمل الذي تأسست من أجله الشركة, إلا أنه يجوز للشركاء الاتفاق على الاستمرار.
إجماع الشركاء على حل الشركة أو الحل بموافقة الأغلبية.
الحل القضائي لتوافر اسبب المبرر للحل و إفراج الشريك لعدم قيامه بواجباته نحو الشركة.
ب- أسباب الانقضاء الخاصة:
قد تكون هذه الأسباب إرادية أو غير إرادية ؛
فالأسبـاب الإراديـة تتلخص في انسحاب الشريك الذي يؤدي إلى حل الشركة نظرا للاعتبار الشخصي الذي يقوم عليه مثل هذه الشركات, إلا إذا كانت الشركة محددة المدة, فلا يجوز للشريك الانسحاب.
أما الأسباب الغيـر إراديـة فتتلخص فيما يلي:
فقدان الأهلية أو إعلان الغيبة, إلا أنه يجوز للشركاء الاتفاق على الاستمرار.
إفلاس الشريك و يجوز الاستمرار باتفاق الباقين من الشركاء في الشركة.
وفاة أحد الشركاء, إلا أنه يجوز الاتفاق مسبقا على أن وفاة أحد الشركاء لا تؤدي إلى حـل الشركـة.


* 


-4-i* *تصفية الشركة و قسمتها و تقادم حقوق دائنيها:
*عند انقضاء الشركة و شهر هذا الانقضاء, و كلما كان الشهر واجبا بالطرق و الكيفية المنصوص عليها قانونا, اعتبرت الشركة منقضية في حق الشركاء و غيرهم على حد سواء .
و يتعين نشر انحلال الشركة حسب نفس الشروط و آجال العقد التأسيسي ذاته, و ذلك حسب المادة 550 من ق.ت.ج. 
و بعد ذلك تكون تصفية الشركة و قسمة موجوداتها بعد إعطاء كل ذي حق حقه, غير أن الموجودات قد لا تكفي لإبقاء دائني الشركة, حقوقهم فتبقى الحقوق عالقة بذمم الشركاء إلى أن تسقط بمرور التقادم الخمسي.
و تعني التصفية القيام بمجموعة الأعمال التي تهدف إلى إنهاء العمليات الجارية للشركة, و تسوية كافة حقوقها و ديونها بقصد تحديد الصافي من أموالها, لقسمته بين الشركاء. 
و الأصل أن تتم التصفية بالكيفية التي نص عليها العقد التأسيسي للشركة, فإن سكت العقد عن تنظيمها وجب تطبيق القواعد التي نص عليها القانون و هي تتعلق باستمرار الشخصية المعنوية عند التصفية, و كيفية تعيين المصفى و عزله, و سلطات المصفى و حدودها و حقوق المصفى و التزاماته و لفعلان عن انتهاء التصفية.
هذا بإيجاز ما يتعلق بالنظرية العامة للشركة بصفة عامة, مهما كان نوعها و سوف نركز في الفصل الموالي على الشركات التجارية و القواعد التي تحكمها و التفرقة بينها و بين الشركات المدنية.








* 


-ii* *الشـركـات التجاريـة:
-1-ii الشركات التجارية و الشركات المدنية:
*الشركة كالشخص الطبيعي, قد تمارس نشاطا مدنياً, و نظراً لاختلاف الظروف التي تحيط بكل نشاط من هذين النشاطين فقد خصص المشرع كل منهما بقواعد قانونية متميزة عن القواعد التي يخضع لها الآخـر. 
و لكن نتمكن من التمييز بين النوعين بصفة دقيقة يجب علينا أن نوضح ضابطا للتمييز بينهما و أهمية هذا التمييز.
*1-1-ii* *ضابط التمييز: 
*إن الضابط الذي يستعمل للتفرقة بين الشركات المدنية و الشركات التجارية هو الضابط الذي يستعمل للتفرقة بين التجار من الأفراد, أي هو في طبيعة العمل الرئيسي تقوم به الشركة, و الغرض الذي تسعى إلى تحقيقه, و تحديد الصفة المدنية أو التجارية للشركة أكثر سهولة منه بالنسبة للأفراد, لأن الشركة تحدد طبيعة استغلالها و الغرض منها في عقد تأسيسها.
و على هذا إذا كان الغرض من الشركة هو احتراق القيام بالأعمال التجارية كعمليات الشراء لأجل البيع, أو عمليات البنوك, أو النقل أو التأمين أو والصناعة, فإن الشركة تكون تجارية, أما إذا كان الغرض من الشركة هو احتراف القيام بالأعمال المدنية كشراء وتقييم العقارات أو استغلال المناجم أو الاستغلال الزراعي أو التعليم فإنها تكون شركة مدنية. و إذا كان للشركة أغراض متعددة بعضها مدني, و بعضها تجاري, فالعبرة بغرضها و نشاطها الرئيسي.
*-2-1-ii* *أهميـة التمييز:*تظهر أهمية التمييز بين الشركات التجارية و المدنية من خلال ما يلي:
الشركات التجارية وحدها دون الشركات المدنية تخضع للالتزامات المفروضة على التجار و التي تتفق مع صفتها كأشخاص معنوية, كالقيد في السجل التجاري, و مسك الدفاتر التجارية و دفع الضريبة على الأرباح التجارية.
الشركات التجارية وحدها هي التي يشهر إفلاسها إذا وقفت عن دفع ديونها.
الأعمال المدنية التي تقوم بها الشركة التجارية تعتبر تجارية بالتبعية.
كذلك التمييز بين الشركات المدنية و الشركات التجارية أهمية أخرى مستقلة عن أهمية التفرقة بين التاجر و غير التاجر, و تتمثل في الوجوه الآتيـة:
الشركات المدنية لا تخضع لأية إجراءات شهر خاصة, على العكس الشركات التجارية (فيما عدا شركة المحاصة), التي يلتزم فيها إستيقاء إجراءات شهر معينة.
يكون الشركاء في الشركات المدنيـة مسؤولين شخصيين عن ديون الشركة في أموالهم الخاصة, و لا تضامن بين الشركات المدنية فيما يلزم كلا منهم من ديون الشركة, أما المسؤولية الشخصية للشركاء عن ديون الشركة فتختلف بحسب نوع الشركة التجارية.
في الشركات التجارية يسقط حق الدائنين في مطالبة الشركاء بتقادم انقضاء الشركة و حلها, أما في الشركات المدنية فلا يتقادم الالتزام بوجه عام إلى أن يمضي مدة تقادم تزيد عنها في الشركات التجارية.
*-2-ii* *خصائص الشركات التجارية:
-1-2-ii الأعمال التجارية بحسب الشكل:
*نصت المادة الثالثة من القانون التجاري الجزائري على أنه يعد عملاً تجاريا بحسب الشكل: 
التعامل بالسفتجة بين كل الأشخاص.
الشركات التجارية
وكالات و مكاتب الأعمال مهما كان هدفها.
العمليات المتعلقة بالمحلات التجارية.
كل عقد تجاري يتعلق بالتجارة البحرية و الجوية.
و انطلاقا من هذه المادة يتبين أن الشركات التجارية هي من العمال التجارية بحسب شكلها, و لقد اتجه المشرع الجزائري سعيا وراء المشرع الفرنسي و اعتبر أنواعا معينة من الشركات, هي شركات تجارية طالما اتخذت شكل إحدى شركات التجارية المنصوص عليها في القانون, و بغض النظر عن موضوعها و لو كان مدنياً, و هذه الشركات هي شركة التضامن, و الشركات ذات المسؤولية المحدودة, و شركة المساهمة.
و لقد نصت المادة 544 من ق.م.ج على تحديد الطابع التجاري للشركة إما بشكلها أو بموضوعها, و تعد شركات تجارية بسبب شكلها مهما كان موضوعها: شركات المساهمة, و الشركات ذات المسؤولية المحدودة, و شركات التضامن.
و لعل السبب في جعل هذه الشركات بحسب شكلها بغض النظر عن موضوعها, راجع إلى أهمية راجع إلى أهمية الشركات من جهة و إلـى الدور الاقتصادي الهام المنوط بها من جهة أخرى, فرأي أعضائها للقانون التجاري.
*-2-2-ii* *تأسيس الشركات التجارية (القيد في السجل التجاري):
*تنشأ الشركات التجارية بعقد رسمي يحرر لدى الموثق و هي التي تتسم بالصبغة القانونية الخاصة بشركة المساهمة و الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة و شركة التضامن.
و يشترط الموثق قبل أن يحرر العقد كل الوثائق الصحيحة التي تساعد على إثبات الأهلية المدنية للأشخاص, و الاكتتاب حسب الشكل القانوني و يتخذ أو يكلف من يتخذ جميع تدابير التحقيق المعينة في السوابق القضائية للأشخاص المعنيين, حتى يتأكد أنهم ليسوا موضوع تدابير التصريح بفقدان الأهلية المدنية.
و يجب على الشخص المعني أن يصرح طبقا لأحكام الفقرة 02 من المادة 02 من هذا القانون ؛ بعد أن يعرف بإسمه و لقبه و صفته و الشهادة التي تؤهله بأن يطلب التسجيل في السجل التجاري للشركات التجارية للشخصية المعنوية الجديدة, التي يعمل لحسابها بوصفه ممثلا مفاوضا قانونيا, كما يجب عليه أن يودع لهذا الغرض القانون الأساسي للشركة و مداولات الجمعية العامة التأسيسية و محضر انتخاب أجهزة الإدارة و التسيير و بيان السلطات المعترف بها للمسيرين و جميع العقود المنصوص عليها صراحة في التشريع المعمول به.
و يتولى مأمور السجل التجاري الذي يتصرف بصفته ضابطا عموميا التحقيق في مطابقة شكل الشركة التجارية للأحكام القانونية المعمول بها في الدفع الفعلي لحصة رأس المال المطلوبة قانوناً و في اختيار الشركة مقرراً رئيسيا حقيقيا بها.
و يسلم وصل التسجيل في السجل التجاري و هذا الوصل صالح ما لم يعترض عليه أي شخص له مصلحة في ذلك.
*
-3-ii* *أشكال الشركات التجارية:
*تعتبر الشركات التجارية كما رأينا أعمالاً تجارية بحسب الشكل على أنه يحدد الطابع التجاري للشركة, إما بشكلها أو موضوعها, و تعد شركا بسبب شكلها مهما كان موضوعها شركات المساهمة, و الشركات ذات المسؤولية المحدودة و شركات التضامن, فالمشرع بنصه على تجارية تلك الشركات حسم الخلاف حول طبيعة الاكتتاب في أسهم شركة المساهمة أو التصرفات التي يقوم بها الشريك أو المساهم بالنسبة لعقد الشركة التجارية خاصة في حالة عدم توافر صفة التاجر فيه, أو في الأحوال التي يكون فيها مسؤولية الشريك محدودة. 
و تعد شركة تجارية كل شركة تتخذ شكل من الأشكال التي نص عليها المشرع و هذه الأشكال هي شركة التضامن و شركة التوصية, و شركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة, و شركة المساهمة, و هذا مهما كان موضوع الشركة. 
و يمكن تقسيم شركات التجارية إلى شركات الأشخاص و تضم شركات التضامن و شركة التوصية البسيطة و شركة المحاصة, و شركات الأموال, و تضم شركات ذات مسؤولية محدودة, و شركات المساهمة, و شركات ذات الطبيعة المختلطة و تضم شركة التوصية بالأسهم.
*-1-3-ii* *شركات الأشخاص:
أ- شركة التضامن:
*و تقوم على الاعتبار الشخصي و تصلح فقط للمشروعات الصغيرة الحجم التي تقوم على جهود أفراد تربطهم علاقات شخصية, كأعضاء الأسرة الواحدة أو الأصدقاء, و ترتكز على المسؤولية التضامنية المطلقة لجميع الشركاء عن ديون الشركة, بغض النظر عن مقدار حصصهم فيها.
*ب- شركة التوصية البسيطة:
*لا تختلف عن شركة التضامن إلا من ناحية واحدة و هي أن هذه الشركة تضم نوعين من الشركاء, شركاء متضامنون, و يتمتعون بنفس المركز القانوني للشريك في شركة التضامن, و شركاء موصون و تكون مسؤوليتهم محددة بمقدار ما قدمه كل منهم من حصة في رأس المال الشركة, و يمنع عليهم التدخل في إدارة الشركة.
*ج- شركة المحاصة:
*تعد من شركات الأشخاص, لأن شخصية الشريك فيهال محل اعتبار, و أهم خاصية تتميز بها أنها مؤقتة أي تتميز بقصر المدة لأنها تنشأ للقيام بعمل واحد أو عدة أعمال تجارية, بحيث تنتهز فرصة الربح, لذا أطلق عليها اسم الشركة المؤقتة, لكن انتقد هذا الرأي على أساس على أنه لا يوجد مانع من تكوين شركة محاصة تباشر نشاط مستمرا و لمدة طويلة, و ادعى رأي آخر أن الميزة الأساسية لهذه الشركة تتمثل في كزنها شركة مستترة ليس لها وجود ظاهر أمام الغير, و يقتصر وجودها على الشركة فحسب, و يتمثل مظهرها في اقتسام الأرباح و الخسائر فيما بيتهم و انتشار الشركة لا يقصد بها الاستتار الواقعي المادي, و غنما الاختفاء القانوني المتمثل في عدم علم الغير بها عن طريق الشهر و النشر و التوقيع على المعاملات بعنوان يحتوي اسم الشركة فيها.
لكن الرأي الراجح يرى أن الميزة الأساسية لشركة المحاصة تتمثل في كونها لا تتمتع بالشخصية المعنوية كبقية الشركات, و من ثم لا تتمتع برأس المال و لا عنوان ذمم الشركاء و لا موطن و لا جنسية, كما أنها لا تخضع للقيد في السجل التجاري و لا يمكن شهر إفلاسها و إنما يقتصر الإفلاس على الشريك الذي يتعاقد مع الغير إذا كانت له صفة التاجر.
*-2-3-ii* *شركـات الأموال:
أ- الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة:
*الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة تعتبر في مركز وسط بين شركات الأشخاص, و شركات الأموال, و إن كانت في التشريع الجزائري كما هو الحال في التشريع الفرنسي الجديد أصبحت تقترب كثيراً من شركات الأموال و تعتبر في حقيقة الأمر شركة أموال خاصة.
و تتكون الشركة ذات المسؤولية المحدودة من عدد من الشركاء لا يزيد عن العشرين و لا يكون كل منهم مسؤولا إلا بقدر حصته في رأس المال و لا يكتسب أي منهم صفة التاجر.
و غالبا ما تتكون هذه الشركة بين أشخاص تربطهم قرابة قوية, أو صداقة, و قصد المشرع من هذا التحديد بعدد الشركاء أن تظل محتفظة بطابعها الشخصي كما يجب أن يقدم كل شريك حصة من المال (نقدي أو عيني), و لا يجوز أن تكون الحصص عملا.

*ب- شركة المساهمة:
*تعتبر شركة المساهمة النموذج الأمثل لشركات الأموال فهي تتكون أساسا لتجميع الأموال, و القيام بمشروعات معينة بصرف النظر عن الاعتبار الشخصي للمساهمين, و بمجرد طرح أسهم هذه الشركة للاكتتاب العام يستطيع أي فرد أن يكون شريكا فيها بمجرد دفع قيمتها.
و شركة المساهمة تأسس وفق إجراءات معينة نص عليها القانون, فيجب أن لا يقل عدد الشركاء المؤسسين فيها عن تسعة, المادة 592 من القانون التجاري الجزائري, و يقسم رأس مالها إلى أسهم متساوية القيمة تطرح أسهمها للاكتتاب العام, و قابلة للتداول بالطرق التجارية و تمدد مسؤولية المساهم فيها بقدر حصته فقط و يطلق على الشركة المساهمة اسم معين تحت عنوان الشركة, و يجب أن يكون مسبوقاً أو متبوعاً بذكر شكل الشركة و مبلغ رأس مالها, و يجوز إدراج اسم شريك واحد أو أكثر من الشركاء في تسمية الشركة.
المادة 593 من القانون التجاري الجزائري, و تتميز شركة المساهمة بعدة خصائص هي:
أنها شركة من شركات الأموال لا أهمية فيها للاعتبار الشخصي.
إن أهم مسؤولية تميز بها شركة المساهمة باعتبارها شركة أموال هي مسؤولة الشريك المساهم بقدر نصيبه من السهم.
يطلق على اسم شركة المساهمة اسم معين تحت عنوان الشركة, يجب أن تكزن مسبوقاً أو متبوعاً بشكل الشركة و مبلغ رأس مالها.
عدم اكتتاب الشريك المساهم صفة التاجر.
تتميز كذلك بوجود عدة هيئات للإدارة و الإشراف فهناك مجلس إدارة الشركة, و هناك الجمعية العامة العادية, و توجد هيئة مراقبي الحسابات بالإضافة إلى اجتماع الجمعية العامة غير العادية.






* 








-3-3-ii* *شركات ذات الطبيعة المختلطة:
أ- شركة التوصية بالأسهم: 
*و هي مثل شركة التوصية البسيطة, تتكون من فئتين من الشركاء (المقرضين و الموصين), إلا أن شركة التوصية بالأسهم يقسم رأسمالها إلى أسهم قابلة للتداول و يكون الشريك الموصي فيها خاضعاً للنظام القانوني الذي يخضع له المساهم في الشركة المتعلقة, مع الإبقاء على ضرورة عدم تدخله في الإدارة التي تبقى من حق الشريك المقرض.
























* 
**الخاتمة:

*نشير في الأخير إلى أن الأحكام الخاصة بالشركات وردت في القانون المدني الجزائري, و الذي يبين القواعد الخاصة بالشركات على العموم, و الشركات المدنيـة على وجه الخصوص في الـمـواد 416 إلى 449, و هي تتناول الأحكام العامة و أركان الشركة و إدارتها و آثارها, و انقضاؤها و تصفيتها و قسمتها, و لا يقتصر تطبيق هذه القواعد على الشركات المدنية, بل يشمل الشركات التجارية, و تعتبر القواعد المذكورة الشريعة العامة التي تخضع لها الشركات مهما كان نوعها مدنية أو تجارية, و يطبق القانون المدني على الشركات التجارية في الحالات التي لا يوجد في شأنها نص في القانون التجاري.
أما القانون التجاري فقد تناول الشركات التجارية بالتفصيل في المواد مـن 544 إلـى 840, و هو المرجع الأساسي لتحديد طبيعة و ماهية كل الشركات التجارية.
و يمكن القول أن موضوع الشركات التجارية هام, نظراً لارتباطه بالاقتصاد الوطني, و تأثيره المباشر عليه, و هذا انطلاقا من كون الشركة النواة الأساسية لأية اقتصاد, لـذا وجب الاهتمام عليها و محاولة تطوير و تحديث القوانين بما يتناسب و التطورات الجارية.
















* 
**مراجع البحث:

*باشـا محمد, الكامـل في قانون الأعمال, عمل غير منشور, 2002.
بوذياب سلمان, القانـون التجاري, المؤسسة الجامعية للدراسات و النشر و التوزيع, بيروت 1995.
حلمي عباس, القانون التجاري, ديوان المطبوعات الجامعية, الجزائر, 1983.
حلو أبـو حلو, القانون التجاري الجزائري, ديوان المطبوعات الجامعية, الجزائـر 1992.
فضيل نادية, القانون التجاري الجزائـري, ديوان المطبوعات الجامعية, الجزائـر, 1994.
قرمان عبد الرحمن السيد, الشركات التجارية, دار النهضـة العربيـة و القاهرة, 1997.
كمال طـه مصطفى, الشركات التجاريـة, دار الجامعـة الجديـدة للنشـر, 1997.
القانـون التجـاري, الديـوان الوطنـي للأشغـال التربـويـة, الجـزائـر, 1992.
*
*منقول

----------

